
Pop Science and the Limitations of Infotainment - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ2aSCH3zjY
======
hootbootscoot
do they explain the irony of using youtube as a medium for explicating this
concept? I'll have to give it a watch in veg mode sometime. Is this like "I
can do an organic chemistry doctorate program through discovery channel reruns
of tiger-vs-tarantula fight to the death or whatever dumbed down pissing
contest passes for a nature program these days versus ever having to crack a
textbook" kind of thing?

I really do need to watch this, clearly, to satisfy my curiousity.

~~~
hootbootscoot
indeed! amen! great piece.

~~~
hootbootscoot
I'll instead argue that this is merely symptomatic of a society that is
generally increasingly catering to short attention spans and dumbed down
popular cultural discourse.

I'm not clear on the extent this is due to actual popular demand versus
inculcation (pop culture being the go-to font of "entertainment" and leisure
"activities") versus some other unmentioned factors.

Access to wider (global? trans-regional?) audiences brings new opportunities,
but desiring broad appeal also causes reductionist behaviors.

Surely one can show the trends in UI's over the course of the last 3 decades
and point towards the tendency towards increasingly simplified design. This
has also become a feedback loop as the aesthetic of such practical decisions
becomes a necessary signal to display.

